# catering



## gourmet11 (Aug 1, 2008)

i am catering a party for 12 people, and i was wondering since there are so few people should i charge more per head?


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Since fixed costs are the same whether you cater for 1 or 100, the simple answer is yes. But it also depends on what kind of catering you do. 

If this were my event and included staffing, I would charge more per person. If this event were a drop off, I would charge my normal rate and add a delivery charge. Gina


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think there is a right or wrong answer for this one.. I think it comes down to making enough money, so its worth it to you. Whether you choose it to be more or less money per guest.

Something to think about:
*Every party you do for a client, one of their guest could be your next favorite client! *


----------



## gourmet11 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for your reply!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

What did the original poster decide to do? I'm in the same situation. I have 2 upcoming gigs for fewer than 15 people- 8 adults and the rest kids. One is a shore dinner- lobster, steamers, mussels, all the fixings; and the other is a bbq with steak and paella. The events are an hour from my shop at an estate on NH's biggest and most expensive lake. Money is not a problem for my clients. Obviously, I'm charging travel time and mileage-90 miles round trip. I am bringing a helper with me, so we'll both need to be paid. Already, that brings the cost of the party up there without even taking food into consideration. 

The pricing keeps me up at night.  I don't want to look like I'm gouging them, and yet I don't want to seem cheap

And what's more is that I've only ever done paella once before. I need to impress these people as I've been hired by a real estate company who handles high end rentals and this could mean lots more business for me- both summer and winter.

Now the paella will keep me up at night. Will post questions relative to that in the recipe section.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd say a lot has to do with your normal pricing structure.

A friend on the West Coast, for instance, works on what amounts to a cost-plus basis. He has a basic charge ($250) to which is added a cost per person charge. Additions---servers, rentals, etc.---are all billed on an as-accrued basis. 

It's important to understand, however, that he does not have a shop. Which means he rarely benefits from economies of scale when buying food, because none of it gets recycled. So for him, this pricing structure makes sense. His per-serving food costs pretty much stay the same whether he's serving 12 or 120. 

On the other hand, small affairs are unique. Everything from the menu to the timing is a custom fit. That being the case, even if you normally charge strictly on a per-person basis, the fees should reflect your actual costs to provide this custom dinner. And you still have to maintain your profit margins. 

In short, with small affairs, your per-person fee is, almost by definition, going to be higher. How much higher only you can figure.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

higher....

a good buddy and I were discussing early breakfasts for small groups of VIPS...
I had 6 and charged $585.....expensive eggs, bacon, biscuits, etc.....the deal was I brought in everything to make this breakfast, serve it and take back the dirties.....it took as long for me to work this party as it would a much much bigger one.
My friend who owns a top Italian place in town caters a breakfast 3x a month at a good client's home for less than 10 guests and charges $700.....same deal......to get a breakfast on a table offsite takes time, I get up at 4am on many of those days and have down a whole lot of work the day before just getting ready.

Now, for a non-profit that I do a whole lot of work......they've got 4, 12 person buffet chicken, starch, salad, finger desserts......in a two week time, can be a repeat menu. $500 total cost for each one, there is a ton of crossover. Not what I'd charge different customers but it works for me. 

Other 3-5 course, serious dinners are a whole lot more pricey. 

Our definition of a "good deal" is one that is good for both parties. Do not even think of the gouging element, in most cases they see it as personalized professional help providing a service they don't wanna do.


----------

